# Moody/Sulky Husband



## Charmed73 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi, 

I am new here and not sure if I am posting in the right area. 

Not sure what to write but a brief history, we have been married 4 years this coming Thursday not sure where the time has gone but it has gone fast. It has had its ups and downs due to issues with my family around the wedding but that's settled down and we deal with it and have found a solution to deal with it.

We are both overweight, and lost a considerable amount for our wedding this to be fair was done using the Cambridge diet and not the best method as we have both increased are weight to higher amount than we where when we started. I started slimming classes in 2012 early doors, and lost 3 stone. Made up, in this time I have tried to encourage my husband to join me yes it is a female class. But I said come and get weighed in at the end and pick me up you don't have to sit in class with me etc. 

2 weeks ago he finally agreed to come to class, I was made up he registered last Monday and had a fantastic week we both did. So much easier than me on my own, he has tried at home but come to a standstill and now we are both getting weighed neither want the temptation. 

Anyway this current sulk is over last night weigh in at class, unfortunately we have a consultant who go's on when not required she also had her manager in last night so was being over talkative. I advised my husband what time to arrive etc thinking great class will be over no he sat in the car park for 1/2 hour then when it was over would not go in. Even the consultant came out to speak to him nope that's it never ever going again. The building is not great for signal, I managed to send one to him telling him my weight loss but then lost service and then it came back he dosent believe me which is part the problem to

From that point on he went in to massive mood/sulk all my fault anything I organise etc goes wrong.... He would not eat his tea as he would not eat what we had, so he went to bed at 8 0 Clock. I know its immature and I was so shocked he is 44 in a month. So I thought fine no problem I will watch tele wash up etc. I offered him a brew nope nothing. At which point I thought right going out now can not deal with this so I walked to the shop, I did get him a sandwich just thinking well its somert if not for last night for today. When I got back he was making cheese on toast and he started again, if you want anything doing in this house do it yourself now cook your own meals if you want slimming ones fine I will find somert for myself. I could not believe it, he can still carry on loosing at home, he has to he to, he is a big man at 26 stone, but wide due years of rugby and body building so will never be slim and slender but lighter would be better.

So I said what are you doing for work dinners etc give me money sort myself out right fine, there is fruit the lot I will use what we have Ok fine. Then he took everything to bed including the sandwich and eat it, when I went up it was subdued I made him speak to me as best I could simple things nothing. I did him hear him ratling around and think he took bits for breakfast as I had not done it for him 

This morning no kiss or goodbye when he went to work, I tried ringing him and he ended my call and did not pick up. I know though sometimes this is due to him been with someone etc as he works on building sites etc as a manager

We talk daily on instant message on our computer chatty silly things today nothing I have sent a hello and nothing back 

So getting a little concerned now what he going to be like when home, I cant go out where I would go normally as every one is away my mum, my friend etc due to the time of year.

I just hate it when he is like this is frustrating and annoying cause I feel like its all my fault when its not 

We our out for meal with his parents Saturday for a meal for our anniversary and in 2 weeks we are away. I know he will be fine in front of them and will be whenever he decides. But its getting more frequent, twice in july, one over money, which ended up with him not going to get his hair cut. Luckily its my best friend who cuts our hair so I went and got out the house, the next day it was can you still cut hair no not anymore as I have no scissors. Spoke to my friend and she do tonight which she did. Then we went on Holiday to London for my 40th, I decided on the way back I wanted a brew for the train back to Maidstone. The train was departing as we got to the platform all my fault that I wanted a brew, not that he went to the toilet! But I did not have the heart to mention that to him, so his brew was thrown, waste of money next thing train there I nearly left him there, for all of 5 seconds but thought nah best bring him back he has no phone or money but would have been funny. He was fine quicker that day, again subdued but Ok. 

This one though proper acting his shoe size....

How is the best to deal with it, getting fed up


----------



## Carlchurchill (Jan 23, 2013)

wowzers is english your first language? 

Anyway, although not ideal the best way to get your man off the couch and into the gym is to cheat on him!


----------

